# A CT CT Meetup?



## Green (May 14, 2014)

I'm in (depending on time and place of course)


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

cdb09007 said:


> That's a Connecticut Cruzetalk Meetup.


Or is it a CruzeTalk Connecticut meetup?

Let me know either way, and I'll create a Facebook group event for ya.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I figured it was a keyboard stutter.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm in! I'm on the Danbury,CT border!


----------



## ct xr rider (Jul 15, 2014)

NYCruze2012 said:


> I'm in! I'm on the Danbury,CT border!


right next to you in Sherman, how about some New Haven pizza ??


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Pepe's Pizza?


----------



## ct xr rider (Jul 15, 2014)

NYCruze2012 said:


> Pepe's Pizza?


Sinapi's on route 22 isn't bad either (across from the Red Rooster)
Regards
Roy


----------



## LS6rally (Dec 2, 2014)

Id be Down. Just bought my 2Lt im about 1.5 hours north of Foxwoods


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

I do love me some PePes Pizza! If its a NY heavy interest we can get that going...Im thinking once we get a good amount of people interested I'm going to make a spiderweb of originating locations and find the center spot =] to be fair to the average.


----------



## GrimCruze (Jan 24, 2013)

Definitely interested from the Danbury area!


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Bump. 

The weather's nice. The cruzes are washed. It's time...


----------

